# [SOLVED] NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a MicronPc D845GRG-ODY and my hard drive crashed after trying to kill spyware software that was competing with each other so much so that they killed my hard drive. I bought PC Tools and was trying to kill the viruses that had attacked but it was too late. I installed Win98SE from an old computer I had and it worked but I need to install drivers but the main one I need is the Ethernet driver in my subject above. I have tried device manager and update the driver but I can't get online to do it. I am on my wife's computer typing this. If I could get online I could download some. I have one other problem and that is, I don't have the old CD-ROM from Win 98SE. I tried downloading drivedective on this computer and burn to a cd but not sure if it worked. After I ran it from the bad computer on my cd rom it said there was nothing on it that had the driver.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Hi,
Welcome to TSF!
The info you provided gives me little knowledge of this PC.
I did do a google search on D845GRG and found this:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Fil...=Windows*+98+SE&lang=eng&strOSs=18&submit=Go!

I am not sure if it will help, as I do not know the complete specs.
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

I didn't know that the model D845GRG-ODY was the motherboard. Thanks. I went to that site though and did not find the driver but I did see a driver for LAN. I'm not sure it's the one I need. I went also to MicroPc and entered my ser no and still couldn't find the driver. The NIC is built in and has that name/number on it. I used to have Win2000 on the old hard drive. I entered this ser no 3336827-0001 on the MicroPC website which is now MPC computers and it brought up all the specs. I can try to copy it. Someone told me that it might be best if I just tried getting Win2000 back b/c Win98SE is like trying to fix up a 1989 Chev Biscayne. All the parts might not be available anymore.


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

How about this for specs: This is a link to the MicroPC website after I typed my ser no. http://support.mpccorp.com/apps/complist.asp?SerialNo=3336827-0001


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Hi, 
Thanks for the link!
This is what I found of the MCP site:
http://support.mpccorp.com/apps/filelist.asp?ID=3245
Just be sure to select the correct OS (win98) and install in this order:
Chipset
Network
Video
Sound
And then the 2 remaining Miscellaneous drivers
Let me know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

I'm just about finished downloading. I got each one on its own cd. Not sure about how to install chipset. Is that for PCI Serial Bus. I have a lot of yellow question marks for drivers. PCI ETHERNET CONTROLLER, MULTIMEDIA AUDIO DEVICE, SYSTEM MANAGMENT BUS, UNIVERSAL SERIAL BUS, UNKNOWN DEVICE, AND THEN UNDER SCSI CONTROLLERS I HAVE ADAPTEC AHA-294QAU PCI SCSI CONTROLLER, THEN UNDER UNIVERSAL SERIAL BUS I HAVE 3 PCI UNIVERSAL SERIAL BUSES


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

The drivers you downloaded on CD (from what I can tell) are EXE files.
So all you have to do is insert the CD into the PC. Go to you CD-rom (in My Computer)and click on the EXE file that is on the CD.
Run and follow the setup screen.

All these drivers could have gone on one CD, but since you put them on various CD's just be sure to run the Chipset driver first.
I would also recommend you keep these drivers on CD for future reference.
We were lucky to find these drivers as most manufactures do not support 98,ME or Win 2000. You might want to consider downloading and saving all these drivers (98/ME/2000 and XP to CD for future use or upgrades.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Well, the chipset driver worked and updated a lot of drivers but when I tried to install the network driver, it found the driver but wanted me to insert Win98SE CD-ROM which I don't have. Any suggestions?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Hmm, 
You may have to see if you can find someone that has win98SE.
You will need the disc for these drivers and for many other types of hardware (such as cameras and flash drives).
Many local computer shops may have win98SE for sale? 
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Thanks Bill. I figured that. I think I will try to visit one of the shops. I was already watching one on ebay but I don't want to wait 4 days till the sale ends and then get it shipped to me, etc. I was hoping to get something going pretty soon. Hey, when I do get the Win98SE cd-rom, I would just have to insert it when promted right, or would I have to install it first. It would be a different registration than the one I have.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

You should have to just insert the CD when prompted
No need to install win98 again, but seeing this was from another PC you should. Win98 is OK, but we have no idea if this 98 install has any bugs.
Check with some of your friends. They might have one laying around.
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

My son thinks he has one but he hasn't found it yet. I had one at one time too but I can't find it either. Are you saying that when I get one or find one, I should install it first?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

If you are not having issues you may not have to reinstall.
I just prefer to do a clean install on a system rather than transfering what ever might be on an old HD to a new system.

You stated you installed WIN98SE from an old computer. Seeing you do not have the disk, I am thinking you took the HD out of the old PC and installed it on the new PC.
Not knowing if the OS is stable on this HD or if it might have any other issues is going to be hard to determine.
It is always best to do a clean install. This way you know.
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

I see, yes that is exactly what I did. In fact the computer had been sitting in a closet for about 3 years b/c I could not get it to come on at all. It just beeped a bunch of times and I could never figure out what was wrong with it so I sit it aside. Since my hard drive crased on the computer with the W2000 in it, I just took the hd out of the old one and put it in to see what would happen. After a little bit, W98 installed and I got to the desk top but as you can see from my first post, it had issues. I am still trying to find a W98SE cdrom that someone doesn't need that has already been registered,etc as opposed to a new one with a new key for registration. Isn't it a problem if I install it even though it was registered on someone else's computer years ago? and if not that would be the way to go. Do I have to register it again? or what? I m not sure. Registering a new cdrom that I can buy off ebay would make more sense to me but I am not a technical guy. I don't know exactly how that works.


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

I think I understand now. I am trying to get an old CDROM somewhere.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

You do not need a CD-rom, You need a win98SE disc to install the drivers.
Seeing you put an hold HD (with Win98SE) to a different PC, Yes win98se will look for compatible drivers but may not find them. At times you may be requested to input the win98se disc. This is why you should have the disc. Win98se does not load everything.
It may require the disc.
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

I understand that I need a disc. When I said I need a cd-rom, I meant I need a cd-rom disc for Win98SE. I'm sure if I had a floppy with W98SE it would work also. I just remember when I installed it ,it was a cd-rom disc with a hologram on it and that is what I am still looking for.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*



RC2OLD said:


> I understand that I need a disc. When I said I need a cd-rom, I meant I need a cd-rom disc for Win98SE. I'm sure if I had a floppy with W98SE it would work also. I just remember when I installed it ,it was a cd-rom disc with a hologram on it and that is what I am still looking for.


The win98 would not be on a floppy. There is to much info for a floppy.
As far as I know it is only on CD.
Did you have any luck at a PC shop, friends to get a win98se cd?
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

No. I didn't have any luck at the computer store although I haven't really looked good. I called one and they didn't have it. i didn't think Best Buy or Circuit City would have it so I didn't call them. I could call a few small computer shops. I bid on one on ebay and it is up to $20 so far but I didn't think it would cost that much to find one. I have talked to all three of my sons and my sister and they don't have one.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

A small PC shop or some Pawn type shops may have one for sale.
Many times they may have them in a junk bin that you may have to search through.
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Ooh, that's a good idea but guess what, one of my sons found his. So he is mailing it to me. Only a few days now. Thanks I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Did I say my son finally found his old W98SE cd-rom disck. He is mailing to me. I will let you know


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Keep me informed.
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Ok, I got a W98SE CD-ROM disc and tried to install it. Created a startup disc and managed to get online. I went to Windows Update and they had like 16 critical updates which I downloaded but then something happened I don't know what. It was really unresponsive and jumpy. I shut it down and tried to start over. It will operate in the safe mode but not in normal mode. Everytime I set it to operate in the normal mode with cdrom support or without cd rom support it boots to A prompt. I type HELP and it gives me 700 lines of problems which at the bottom it says, I can always start up in the safe mode and fix the problems in the control panel and then try again in normal mode. Problem is I dont know what the problem is. I had to cd rom in D and the start up disc in A . Maybe it wasn;t installed right?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Hi,
Did you do a clean install of win98 or just used the disk to install the network driver?

If you remove the CD and floppy disk will it boot to windows 98?
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

I thought I made a clean install but I didn't. I have GO BACK installed on this and I just went back two days and I started over. When I place the cdrom disk in the cd rom I go to setup, it tries to setup then shows a window that says: SETUP DETECTION NOTICE. "Windows was unable to update the system files. It may be caused by virus detection or virus detection software. If it is the software, to disable this, you may need to remove the lines that start the program from your autoexec.bat or config.sys files. Once this is done, run setup again" I must have completely ignored this window and just kept going thinking it was installed. So that's when I installed the network driver and then tried to install the sound driver and other drivers but they wouldnt install.
so how do I remove the lines in these files? I'm starting to think it's not worth it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

If I were you I would format the drive and do a clean install. I am not sure but, was Go Back installed on this harddrive prior to connecting it to this PC?
If you use Go Back it will load all the old drivers from the PC you took the Harddrive from and not the drivers needed for this PC.
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

GO BACK was installed on the old harddrive prior to connecting it to this PC,yes. I remember it from the old PC. but last night I only went back two days which was prior to me getting the cdrom disk from my son so I am back to where I started before loading W98SE and that error message is what I'm getting. So you would format the drive and do a clean install , maybe uninstall GO BACK? I hate to get rid of GO BACK. It has saved me a few times from screwing up. I probably need to uninstall Spyware Nuker and Norton Antivirus? They were on this old HD too.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Yes I would do a clean install for several reasons.
Win98 becomes unstable after about a year and it is reccommended that a clean installl is performed after this time.
Combine this with the fact you had this drive in another PC and now Win98 has to reconfigure the new PC something may have been corrupted.
Another point to bring up is why was the old PC not used? Was there an issue with the OS on this drive from the start?
Your Antivirus and Spyware Nuker are probably outdated and needs to be upgraded or replaced anyway.

You could try to enter save mode and prevent Norton from starting (In Autoexe.bat of Config.sys) as this maybe blocking the update process. I would also run system file checker if you pursue this.

But in my opinion I would perform a clean install. This way you know there are no hidden issues. A clean install takes about an hour to load, but is well worth it. Be sure to backup any Data you may want to save.:
http://www.hexff.com/win98_install.php


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Well, good news and bad news. Good news is I did a clean install this time. It took me awhile but I did it. Bad news is I forgot to save data. Not much of anything on it anyway so it's not so bad. I have a clean PC now for sure. There is nothing in anything. I made a few mistakes here and there by not looking at the instructions you sent and I just went by the computer prompts so it might not be set up right afterall. I know it went through setup completely. I installed Windows.000 and didn't delete the .000, then I didn't do a custom install. It set up what it wanted to and so lots of things are not the way I wanted it. ...then I made a startup disk before it told me to...it copied files after that, went through time zones, etc,...and then after that, the instructions said it would detect hardware but I dont' remember seeing that but I suppose it did. The next instruction is to go into the device manager and see if it needs any drivers. Of course I knew it would and of course it did. I put in chipsets and it didn't even notice it. I don't know if it loaded anything from it at all. The cd rom spinned but nothing appeared on the screen. The instructions says I may have to toggle a setting in my CMOS Setup or BIOS for Plug and Play OS to get Windows to recognize my hardware. I dont know how to do that and is this really my problem? 
Is there a way I can see in the computer that it read it and loaded the drivers. Last time I did that, each driver came up on the screen and I could see it was loading them.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Go to the device manager (Hardware) and look for Unknown Devices or yellow !.
Post the results that you may find.
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

In yellow I have PCI Ethernet Control, PCI Multimedia Audio Device, PCI System Management Bus, Photosmart 7200 Series (listed 3 times), PCI Universal Serial Bus, Unknown Device, USB Imaging Device (listed 3 times)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Hi,
Ok, do you still have the drivers you downloaded previously from this link:
http://support.mpccorp.com/apps/filelist.asp?ID=3245

Install the Chipset driver first
Then the Network driver followed by the sound driver.
As far as the photosmart 7200 series I am unsure of your model, but here is a link if you need it:
http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...63-1&h_pagetype=s-002&h_query=photosmart+7200
Let me know if you have any remaining errors in the device manager.
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

I can't believe it. They are loading!!!!!. I didn;t realize that the file off the cd went to D in my computer. I had to double click D and then it loaded the files. I kept going to device manager and tried to make it install there. It has loaded the chipset, the sound and it sounds great!!!!!. it is loading the video driver now. I will post more later after all is installed. Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Great!
Let me know if you have any remaining errors.
If you go to the device manager and see no UNKNOWN Devices or yellow !, then you have successfully installed all the hardware. 
If you have the CD for the printer you could use it. You may have to disconnect the printer and run the CD first.
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

having problems with the printer. only yellow now is USB IMAGING DEVICE (LISTED TWICE AND PCI UNIVERSAL BUS. PRINTER PROBLEM SAID MY VERSION OF IE IS not adequate. I can download that somewhere. I went to Windows update and they don't have anything anymore for 98


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

got to go to work so it will be about 10 hrs before i can post again


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Hi,
You need to update IE to IE6 sp1:
Here is a link:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-5e5d-48f5-b02b-20b602228de6&DisplayLang=en

Once this is installed you may then use MS update to load the rest of the updates.
MS has discontinued Win98SE updates, but it still has a link (I think).
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Ok, I have downloaded IE6 sp1. however, my yahoo home page says it only will accept IE7 or greater. I could find another home page I suppose but my email address is there. I downloaded IE 6 sp1 to C. Hope that's ok. oh, I also got the printer installed. still have three yellow in device manager.
PCI UNIVERSAL BUS
USB IMAGING DEVICE
USB IMAGING DEVICE


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

There are no critical updates or drivers available on Windows Update for my computer. There are only zeros at all drivers and updates. I am typing on this computer we fixed. Yeehaaw!!!!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

HI,
When you downloaded IE6 SP1 did you run the EXE file?
Try this link for updates:
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Unofficial-Windows--SE-Service-Pack--Final-Download-9065.html
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Yahoo is letting me in the home page despite the warning about the IE not being adequate.


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Yes, I used the exe file. Still have in yellow in device manager.
PCI UNIVERSAL SERIAL BUS
USB IMAGING DEVICE
USB IMAGING DEVICE
I don't know what they are.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Hi,
Do you have anything else connected to the PC besides the printer?
Have you installed the updates. This is a different link for your updates:
http://www.hpcfactor.com/support/patching/win98/
Select the version of 98 you have
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

ok, I do have a camera plugged in. I thought I had it disconnected. I don't think I have the installation disk for it. It says Earthlink and Sprint on the top of it. I got this when I signed up for Earthlink one time. I have tried putting in my misc drivers but so far nothing . I will try to load them again and if that doesn't help, I will go to that last link you gave me. I went to that Softpdia link but I couldn't figure out how to pick the drivers since I didn't know what driver I needed.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

As far as the camera, what errors do you have with the camera removed?

The link is not for the drivers it is for Win98 Security updates. The version of win98 Second Edition should have these updates installed.
Click on the link:
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Unofficial-Windows--SE-Service-Pack--Final-Download-9065.html
Download the file to your desktop from the US mirror 
Once downloaded double click on the file and run the program.
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

I unplugged the camera and both of the USB IMAGING DEVICES disappeared. Only thing left is PCI UNIVERSAL SERIAL BUS. I will download the link to my desktop from the US mirror and see what happens.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Hi,
Do you have a USB PCI Card (added) installed in this machine?
If so I will need the make and model of it.
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

I installed all the security updates from Softpedia and a lot of files copied. I still have PCI UNIVERSAL SERIAL BUS in yellow. That's all. As far as the card. I have a card installed but nothing plugged into it. I don't know what PCI USB card looks like. It doesn't have a USB port though. This green circut board card has a part no in white letters 3892B436 on it It also says TM-4 94V-0 on it real small in another area. Has some Chinese symbols and the word China on it. The plug out behind the computer is a female plug that shows two rows of holes. one is 25 holes the other is about 23 holes. This computer used to be from my wife's business. I have never had anything plugged into this card.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Seeing that you can connect to the internet can you download run EVEREST under my signature and post the report?
This will give me a better idea as to what you may have in this PC.
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

I ran it. and saved it in C program files. but how do I post it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Go to the advance tab and attach it (black paperclip)
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

I'm sorry, I just don't know how to do that. I tried.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Hi,
I have PM you.
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Hi Rich,
I have attached your report to the thread.
As far as the missing driver the report states it is Intel 82801DB ICH4 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]

Here is a link to the driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&strOSs=18&OSFullName=Windows* 98 SE&lang=eng

Download and install the driver.
See if this resolves the error in the device manager.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

I downloaded the driver and it is saved in my documents as "setup". It is also saved on my desktop with the same name. I downloaded winzip self extractor and it is stored in C:\ProgramFiles\WinzipSelfExtractor. I didn't know where to put files when I save them. When I click on setup on the desktop, a window pops up which is very confusing. It asks me to unzip and save to a selected file that is already selected: C:\WINDOWS.000\TEMP. I select unzip and it says 1 file has been unzipped successfully. So I click out of everything, restart the computer and see if device manager still shows the yellow PCI UNIVERSAL SERIAL BUS with a question mark. It still does. so I go back and try something else
I click on my winzip desktop file wzipse31 and it starts a setup process . It says it is setup then asks me "Which zip file would you like to make into a self-extracting zip file? You can type the full name or click browse" Huh? What in the world does that mean? so I go to HELP and it says this that I copied: Which Zip file would you like to make into a self-extracting Zip file?
WinZip® Self-Extractor turns an existing Zip file (with a .zip file type or extension) into a self-extracting Zip file. The self-extracting Zip file will have the same filename as the original Zip file. The file type will be .exe.

Type the full filename of the Zip file, or click the Browse button to search for a Zip file.

Click the Run WinZip button if you would like to create a Zip file using WinZip. Then choose Make .Exe File from WinZip's Actions menu to return to WinZip Self-Extractor.

Once you have selected a Zip file, click Next to specify options, or Finish to create a self-extracting Zip file with the default options.
Huh? I'll be trying to find the zip file using browse until I hear from you. I don't know


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Hi
The file (one you unzipped) should be in C:\WINDOWS.000\TEMP
Open My Computer
Double click C: (your harddrive)
You may receive a warning, but open up the C: drive and go to the Windows.000 Folder
In this folder you should find a Temp folder
In the Temp Folder is where the driver was extracted. You will see a setup exe icon.
Click on this icon to run the program.
Bill


----------



## RC2OLD (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT WORKED. CAN'T BELIEVE IT. I HAVE NO YELLOW QUESTION MARKS ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Ok, thanks to you BCOMP I have done it. You are the best. Can't believe I took a computer with a bad hd and put another one in and managed to remodel it to my computer. Without you guys on TECH SUPPORT FORUM of course I couldn;t have done it. I was only following directions anyway and not very well I might add. Thanks again BCOMP. I'm signing off for good. I learned a lot. I think I'm going to take some classes in computers so that I can move around in my computer with much more ease. I will make a donation.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NEED DRIVER NIC: InNetStewart SI-70027*

Hi Rich,:wave:
WOW!,
This was a hard fought process and I THANK YOU for putting up with me.ray:
I am glad ALL your issues are resolved!:grin:
Thanks,
Bill
PS- I hope you keep visiting us at TSF. WE are always learning!:laugh:


----------

